# Hale "The Brute" stove.



## zig (Mar 19, 2016)

My BIL got an older stove recently and was wondering if anyone knows about it. It's a Hale stove, The Brute on the bottom with a blower. Picture isn't his but the same thing.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like something that would inhale a truck load of wood in every breath....what a monster...lol


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like local Michigan homegrown.


----------



## zig (Mar 19, 2016)

begreen said:


> Looks like local Michigan homegrown.


I'm sure it is, just can't find anything on it. There's a crack in the front above the door I ground out and welded. He want's to add a baffle of some sort and another row of brick. It will replace his elderly barrel stove in the shop.


----------



## zig (Mar 19, 2016)

3650 said:


> Looks like something that would inhale a truck load of wood in every breath....what a monster...lol


He figures he can stuff a wheelbarrow load in there.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2016)

zig said:


> It will replace his elderly barrel stove in the shop.


Should be up to the task if safely installed. A baffle should help improve efficiency.


----------

